# xorg

## qwaszs

Instaluje na nowo gentoo i (pomijam fakt braku aktualnej dokumentacji na oficjalnj stronie gentoo) nie mogę uruchomić x-ów

Xorg log

```

[   415.567] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

[   415.567] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   415.567] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 i686 Gentoo

[   415.567] Current Operating System: Linux huta 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #2 SMP Thu Jun 2 21:26:43 CEST 2011 i686

[   415.567] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=803

[   415.567] Build Date: 01 June 2011  11:57:04PM

[   415.567]  

[   415.567] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[   415.567]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   415.567] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   415.567] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun  3 13:07:16 2011

[   415.567] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   415.568] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   415.568] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[   415.568] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   415.568] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   415.568] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[   415.568] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   415.568] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   415.568] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   415.568] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   415.568] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   415.568] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   415.568] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   415.568] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   415.568] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   415.568] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f4de0

[   415.568] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   415.568]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4[   415.568]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[   415.568]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[   415.568]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[   415.569] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0422:10de:0523 rev 161, Mem @ 0xe2000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xe0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00009000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   415.569] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[   415.569] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   415.570] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   415.570] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   415.570]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   415.570]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   415.570]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   415.570] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   415.570] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   415.570] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   415.570] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   415.570] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   415.570] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   415.570] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   415.570] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   415.570] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   415.570] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   415.570]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   415.570]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   415.570]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   415.570] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   415.570] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   415.570] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   415.598] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   415.598]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   415.598]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   415.598] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  260.19.36  Tue Jan 18 17:28:21 PST 2011

[   415.598] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   415.598] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   415.598] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   415.598] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   415.598]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.13.0

[   415.598]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   415.598]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   415.598] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   415.598] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   415.599] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[   415.599] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[   415.599] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[   415.599] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   415.599] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   415.599] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   415.599] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   415.599] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   415.599] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   415.600] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   415.600]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   415.600]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   415.600] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  260.19.36  Tue Jan 18 17:12:14 PST 2011

[   415.600] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   415.600] (--) using VT number 7

[   415.608] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   415.608] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   415.608] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   415.608] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   415.608]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   415.608]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   415.608] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   415.608] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   415.608] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   415.609] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   415.609]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   415.609]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   415.609] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   415.609] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   415.609] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   415.609] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   415.609] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   415.609] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   415.609] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   415.609] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[   415.609] (II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

[   415.609] (II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

[   416.121] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8400 GS (G86) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[   416.121] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

[   416.121] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.86.4a.00.13

[   416.121] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[   416.121] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[   416.121] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8400 GS at PCI:1:0:0

[   416.121] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-1)

[   416.121] (--) NVIDIA(0):     NVIDIA TV Encoder (TV-0)

[   416.121] (--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   416.121] (--) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA TV Encoder (TV-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   416.121] (--) NVIDIA(0): TV encoder: NVIDIA

[   416.181] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

[   416.181] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[   416.181] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[   416.181] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[   416.181] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[   416.181] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[   416.181] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[   416.181] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1440 x 900

[   416.211] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (89, 84); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[   416.211] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[   416.211] (==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

[   416.211] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   416.211] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[   416.212] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

[   416.218] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[   416.246] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[   419.265] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

[   419.273] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[   419.273] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

[   419.273] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[   419.273] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   422.274] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[   422.274] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[   422.275] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[   422.275] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   422.275] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   422.275] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   422.275] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   422.275] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   422.275] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[   422.276] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[   422.276] (==) RandR enabled

[   422.276] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   422.276] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   422.276] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   422.276] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   422.276] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   422.276] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   422.276] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   422.276] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   422.276] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   422.276] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   422.276] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   422.276] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   422.276] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   422.276] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   422.276] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   422.280] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[   422.454] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   422.454] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

```

to co wyświetla na ekranie

```

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.2647 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux huta 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #2 SMP Thu Jun 2 21:26:43 CEST 2011 i686

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=803

Build Date: 01 June 2011  11:57:04PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun  3 13:07:16 2011

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

/usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :0

Agent pid 2686

(xfwm4:2695): xfwm4-WARNING **: The display does not support the XSync extension.

xfdesktop[2701]: starting up

(xfce4-settings-helper:2713): xfce4-settings-helper-WARNING **: Failed to get the _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOPS property.

^Cxinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down xfwm4: Fatal IO error 11 (Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne) on X server :0.0.

(xfdesktop:2701): libxfce4ui-WARNING **: ICE I/O Error

(xfdesktop:2701): libxfce4ui-WARNING **: Disconnected from session manager.

xfdesktop: Fatal IO error 104 (Połączenie zerwane przez drugą stronę) on X server :0.0.

xinit: unexpected signal 2

```

xorg.conf

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 260.19.36  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-06.nvidia.com)  Tue Jan 18 17:31:39 PST 2011

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

```

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_2160_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 28 May 2011 00:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA skype-eula AdobeFlash-10.1 AdobeFlash-10"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http:///gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa apng ass audiofile automount avcodec avx bdf berkdb bl bs2b bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdinstall cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom cdsound cli colordiff consolekit corefonts cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups curl cxx dar32 dbase dbm dbus device-mapper dga dhcp djvu dmx dosformat dri drm dv dvb dvbplayer dvbsetup dvd dvdarchive dvdnav dvdr dvi dvipdfm dxr3 edit encode eselect excel exif external-ffmpeg extras fbcon fbcondecor fbosd fbsplash ffmpeg firefox firefox3 font-styles fontconfig fonts foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gdu gif git gmplayer gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk3 gtkhotkey gzip icons iconv id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k libass libcaca libmpeg2 libv4l libv4l2 libxml2 lilo lm_sensors logrotate media-library mjpeg modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpd mpeg mpg123 mplayer mudflap nas nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia odk ods ogg ogg123 ole openal opengl openmp openssl pam pcf pcre pdf perl php pinplugin pixmaps png pnm policykit pppd pvr pyqt4 python python2 qt-static rar readline sdl sensord session settime skins skype sndfile sound spell sqlite sqlite3 ssh ssl static-libs subtitles sudo svg svga sysfs tcpd templates tga thunar thunderbird tiff tk toolbar tools truetype type3 udev unicode unicode3 unzip usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdr vga video vidix vim wav waveout wavpack webcam win32 win32codecs wma wma-fixed wmf x86 xfconf xfs xft xhtml xine xinerama xklavier xlockrc xls xml xorg xorgmodule xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xsettings xterm xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

efekty

po wykonaniu startx ekran robi się czarny

po paru sekundach monitor zachowuje się tak jakby nie miał sygnału

walcze z tym trzeci dzien i nie mam już pomysłu co zrobić

PS mam nowość, z którą nie miałem jeszcze do czynienia czyli klawiatura i mysz bezprzewodowa na porcie usb. Po uruchomieniu X-ów wieszają się jakieś sugestie?

Pozdrawiam

pomocy

----------

## soban_

Mozesz jeszcze zapodac:

```
rc-update show
```

Zakladam ze consolekit wystartowales? ( :

----------

## qwaszs

```

      sysctl |         boot                 

        root |         boot                 

        evfs | sysinit                      

      net.lo |         boot                 

syslog-ng |         boot                 

       local |                       default

        gpm |                       default

       acpid |         boot          default

    consolefont |         boot                 

     localmount |         boot                 

              udev | sysinit                      

        netmount |                       default

             procfs |         boot                 

         bootmisc |         boot                 

         keymaps |         boot                 

   termencoding |         boot                 

        consolekit |         boot                 

        savecache |              shutdown        

           killprocs |              shutdown        

         mount-ro |              shutdown        

          urandom |         boot                 

           net.eth0 |                       default

                 sshd |                       default

                swap |         boot                 

         hostname |         boot                 

           modules |         boot                 

                 hald |                       default

              dmesg | sysinit                      

                  fsck |         boot                 

udev-postmount |                       default

                mtab |         boot                 

         vixie-cron |                       default

            hwclock |         boot

 
```

monitor gaśnie po paru sekundach po starcie X-ów jak by na coć czekał

----------

## soban_

Dbus bym dodal na Twoim miejscu i hala wykopal.

----------

## SlashBeast

Przesadne kombinowanie z tymi debusami, halami...

Najpierw zaopatrz sie w np. fluxboksa i testuj na nim, by wykluczyc, ze to jakis problem ze skryptami startowymi xfce.

Wystartuj Xy *bez* /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

Wydaje mi sie, ze monitor sie wylacza gdyz w configu ustawione masz jakies parametry, ktore on moze nie obslugiwac.

Klawiatura i mysz Ci sie pewnie nie wiesza, tylko xorg startuje bez nich. Na szybko mozesz dodac driver evdev i powinno smigac.

----------

## qwaszs

hala wykopałem, dbus uruchamia się z automatu (?)

uruchomiłem X bez xorg.conf

wyświetlił się xfce, ale bardzo pomieszane,

jak ruszy monitor to będę uruchamiał klawiaturę i mysz

przedstawiam logi

z ekranu:

```

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.3503 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux huta 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #2 SMP Thu Jun 2 21:26:43 CEST 2011 i686

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=803

Build Date: 01 June 2011  11:57:04PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun  4 21:17:38 2011

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

error setting MTRR (base = 0xe1000000, size = 0x00e00000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

/usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :0

Agent pid 3543

(xfwm4:3552): xfwm4-WARNING **: The display does not support the XSync extension.

xfdesktop[3558]: starting up

(xfce4-settings-helper:3570): xfce4-settings-helper-WARNING **: Failed to get the _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOPS property.

(xfce4-session:3547): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid uninstantiatable type `(null)' in cast to `GObject'

(xfce4-session:3547): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_steal_data: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

```

z var log:

```

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

[  4003.787] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  4003.787] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 i686 Gentoo

[  4003.787] Current Operating System: Linux huta 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #2 SMP Thu Jun 2 21:26:43 CEST 2011 i686

[  4003.787] Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=803

[  4003.788] Build Date: 01 June 2011  11:57:04PM

[  4003.788]  

[  4003.788] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[  4003.788]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  4003.788] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  4003.788] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun  4 21:17:38 2011

[  4003.788] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  4003.788] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[  4003.788] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[  4003.788] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[  4003.788] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  4003.788] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[  4003.788] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  4003.788] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  4003.788] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  4003.789] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[  4003.789] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  4003.789] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f4de0

[  4003.789] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  4003.789]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  4003.789]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[  4003.789]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[  4003.789]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[  4003.789] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0422:10de:0523 rev 161, Mem @ 0xe2000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xe0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00009000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  4003.789] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[  4003.789] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  4003.790] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  4003.790] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  4003.790]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[  4003.790]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  4003.790]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  4003.790] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  4003.790] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  4003.790] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  4003.790] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  4003.790] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  4003.790] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  4003.790] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  4003.790] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  4003.790] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  4003.790] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  4003.790]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[  4003.790]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  4003.790]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  4003.790] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  4003.790] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  4003.790] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  4003.818] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  4003.818]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  4003.818]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  4003.818] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  260.19.36  Tue Jan 18 17:28:21 PST 2011

[  4003.818] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  4003.818] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  4003.818] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  4003.818] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  4003.818]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.13.0

[  4003.818]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  4003.818]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  4003.818] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  4003.818] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  4003.818] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[  4003.819] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[  4003.819] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[  4003.819] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  4003.819] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[  4003.819] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[  4003.820] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  4003.820]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 2.3.0

[  4003.820]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  4003.820]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  4003.820] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[  4003.821] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[  4003.821] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[  4003.821] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[  4003.821] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[  4003.821] (--) using VT number 7

[  4003.829] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"

[  4003.829] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[  4003.829] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[  4003.829] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  4003.829]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.1.0

[  4003.829]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  4003.829] (II) Loading sub module "int10"

[  4003.829] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[  4003.829] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[  4003.829] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  4003.830]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[  4003.830]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  4003.830] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10

[  4003.831] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[  4003.862] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected

[  4003.862] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

[  4003.862] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 14336 kB

[  4003.862] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: NVIDIA

[  4003.862] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 96.134

[  4003.862] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

[  4003.862] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: G86 Board - p413h10 

[  4003.862] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Chip Rev   

[  4003.930] (II) VESA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[  4003.930] (==) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  4003.930] (==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888

[  4003.930] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  4003.930] (==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[  4003.930] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[  4003.930] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[  4003.930] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[  4003.998] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

[  4003.998] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

[  4003.998] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.

[  4004.279] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

[  4004.283] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE PanelID read failed

[  4004.283] (II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):

[  4004.284] Mode: 100 (640x400)

[  4004.284]    ModeAttributes: 0x3bf

[  4004.284]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[  4004.284]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[  4004.284]    WinGranularity: 64

[  4004.284]    WinSize: 64

[  4004.284]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[  4004.284]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[  4004.284]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008cc8

[  4004.284]    BytesPerScanline: 640

[  4004.284]    XResolution: 640

[  4004.284]    YResolution: 400

[  4004.284]    XCharSize: 8

[  4004.284]    YCharSize: 16

[  4004.284]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[  4004.284]    BitsPerPixel: 8

[  4004.284]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[  4004.284]    MemoryModel: 4

[  4004.298]    BankSize: 0

[  4004.298]    NumberOfImages: 14

[  4004.298]    RedMaskSize: 0

[  4004.298]    RedFieldPosition: 0

[  4004.298]    GreenMaskSize: 0

[  4004.298]    GreenFieldPosition: 0

[  4004.298]    BlueMaskSize: 0

[  4004.298]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[  4004.298]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[  4004.298]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[  4004.298]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[  4004.298]    PhysBasePtr: 0xe1000000

[  4004.298]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

[  4004.298]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14

[  4004.298]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 14

[  4004.298]    LinRedMaskSize: 0

[  4004.298]    LinRedFieldPosition: 0

[  4004.298]    LinGreenMaskSize: 0

[  4004.298]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

[  4004.298]    LinBlueMaskSize: 0

[  4004.298]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[  4004.298]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[  4004.298]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[  4004.298]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

tutaj pojawiają się podobne wpisy na temat róźnych rozdzielczości

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 224 64KB banks (14336kB)

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using default hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

[  4004.347] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1600x1200" (no mode of this name)

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x400" (no mode of this name)

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x400" (no mode of this name)

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x240" (no mode of this name)

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x200" (no mode of this name)

[  4004.347] (WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left. Trying less strict filter...

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

[  4004.347] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x400" (hsync out of range)

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x240" (illegal horizontal timings)

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x200" (illegal horizontal timings)

[  4004.347] (--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 800)

[  4004.347] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "800x600"

[  4004.347] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "640x480"

[  4004.347] (==) VESA(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[  4004.347] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "800x600" (115)

[  4004.348] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "640x480" (112)

[  4004.349] (**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"

[  4004.349] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[  4004.349] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[  4004.349] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[  4004.349] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  4004.349]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.1.0

[  4004.349]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  4004.349] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  4004.349] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  4004.349] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  4004.350] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  4004.350]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[  4004.350]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  4004.350] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  4004.350] (II) Loading sub module "int10"

[  4004.350] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[  4004.350] (II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[  4004.350] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10

[  4004.351] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[  4004.382] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected

[  4004.382] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

[  4004.382] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 14336 kB

[  4004.382] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: NVIDIA

[  4004.382] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 96.134

[  4004.382] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

[  4004.382] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: G86 Board - p413h10 

[  4004.382] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Chip Rev   

[  4004.385] (II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0xb4b6d000,

        physical address = 0xe1000000, size = 14680064

[  4004.404] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x115 (800x600)

[  4004.561] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  4004.561] (==) VESA(0): Backing store disabled

[  4004.561] (==) VESA(0): DPMS enabled

[  4004.561] (==) RandR enabled

[  4004.561] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  4004.561] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  4004.561] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  4004.561] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  4004.561] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  4004.561] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  4004.561] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  4004.561] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  4004.561] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  4004.561] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  4004.561] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  4004.561] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  4004.561] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  4004.561] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  4004.561] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  4004.565] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

[  4004.738] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  4004.738] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

```

masz rację coś w Xorg.conf

ale jak szukać?

pozdrawiam

----------

## qwaszs

wykopałem nvidia-drivers i wkompilowałem sterowniki z jądra

wstało - więc problem jest w nvidia-drivers

pozostała mysz i klawiatura bezprzewodowa na usb logitech

sustem widzi xorg nie

evdev nie pomaga

jakieś sugestie?

----------

## SlashBeast

```
# ( for conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/*.conf; do echo -e "\n\n$conf:" && cat $conf; done ) | lodgeit -p

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/RgISIuX0juuBsrYEFh8H/
```

Moje configi, nie mam xorg.conf, tylko kilka mniejszych, z konkretnymi opcjami.

----------

## qwaszs

Zastosowałem Twoje pliki. Mam wrażenie, że to evdev coś szwankuje

Mam jeszcze w katalogu /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d plik 10-evdev.conf czy skopiować go do /etcX11/xorg.conf.d?[/code]

przedstawiam końcówkę Xorg.log

[/code]

[  1244.817] (==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

[  1244.818] (==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  1244.818] (II) NV(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[  1244.818] (==) NV(0): DPMS enabled

[  1244.874] (--) RandR disabled

[  1244.874] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  1244.874] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  1244.874] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  1244.874] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  1244.874] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  1244.874] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  1244.874] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  1244.874] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  1244.874] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  1244.874] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  1244.874] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  1244.874] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  1244.874] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  1244.874] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  1244.874] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  1244.887] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[  1244.887] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

[  1244.891] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

[  1244.891] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

[  1244.891] (II) NV(0): Setting screen physical size to 380 x 238

[  1245.212] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  1245.212] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[  1245.212] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "mouse-all"

[  1245.212] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  1245.213] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1245.213] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1245.213]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 2.6.0

[  1245.213]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  1245.213]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[  1245.213] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[  1245.213] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

[  1245.219] (EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

[  1245.227] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1245.227] (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Logitech USB Receiver"

[code]

----------

## qwaszs

taaa... szkolny błąd

niewkompilowałem EVDEV do jądra

czy z tego powodu karta nvidii też mogłaby szwankować?

----------

